# Hello everyone



## froggie (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi all.  Have just joined after finding loads of info. and support here. Have told a few friends and family about our plans and unfortunately they don't seem to quite understand what ivf is all about so it was fantastic to find this site. We are going to try our first cycle early this year and I am both excited and scared.  Don't want to get hopeful but can't help it....


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Froggie
Welcome to FF.
Nice to have you with us, I am sure you will find the whole community hear very supportive
When do you plan to have your first treatment
Chick


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi froggie
            You have came to the right place!  I konw what you mean about people not understanding...well here we all do i too start first IVF  begining of jan and there are so many questions but the answers are always to be found on here.
                                        Best of luck for 2005
                                                  Di xxx


----------



## Sims76 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Froggie

Great to hear that you've joined us.  You'll hopefully find a lot of support, answers and just general friendship on the site.  And oodles of good luck for the ivf in Jan.  I have just done my first iui (failed) but I am hopeful for the next one - if this site gives you but one thing it is hope as there are always lots of positive stories to take strength from.

Sims x


----------



## froggie (Dec 29, 2004)

chick66 said:


> Hi Froggie
> Welcome to FF.
> Nice to have you with us, I am sure you will find the whole community hear very supportive
> When do you plan to have your first treatment
> ...


----------



## froggie (Dec 29, 2004)

Whoops.  Just realised I replied wrong    Thanks for the welcome.  Hope you all have a great New Years.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Froggie

Just wanted to welcome you to fertility friends

Hope that u find lots of support and make many friends here before during and after ur treatment

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Froggie,
We are starting ICSI hopefully in the New Year.  I have only recently found this site and have found it really informative.  It is great to be able to talk to people who understand.
We are off to Dublin tomorrow for New Year (very excited) and then back home to concentrate on icsi. 
Wishing everyone a really happy new year and hope that all our dreams come true in 2005.
Love Sammy x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Froggie

Just wanted to say hellp you and welcome to FF!

Wishing you success with your tx.

Laine x


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello froggie 
welcome to ff.  
finding this site for me was brilliant because you can express your worries happiness and sadness with such lovely people who truely understand what you are going through and they are there for you throughout 

I found my family and friends dont understand, so you are not alone hun!!

I wish you all the luck in the world for 2005 and your tx

bigs hugs  Natash


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

hiya froggie 
this site is great for support, a lot of my friends don't really understand what i'm going through and when i found this site a couple of months ago i thought great FINALLY some others who understand  (had 1 icsi cycle, dr now for 2nd and final cycle!!) so i'm feeling very anxious at the moment! 
here everyone tells you to be   so
good luck with everything
xxflamencaxx


----------



## froggie (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your replies.  I had told a few friends and family that we were going to try IVF and was quite excited.  Unfortunately nobody else was  .  I guess because they didn't know we had been trying in the first place.  It seems most people think that IVF will solve any infertility problem and that its not a big deal.  I am really sorry but I have yet to work out how to use the site properly and reply to each of you so I have to send you loads of   and  this way.  One day I will get more computer literate


----------

